# How sick I must have been. Test results.



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm still here after thinking I was a dead woman. My nails were lifting, my hair faling out. Thought I was having a "thyroid storm" after synthroid dosage of .4 mg. I contacted and saw the doctor who is running more tests. I think I've stabilized now (still on .4 mg) and am awaiting the next test results. I got a copy of the test results from the time. At that time I had an infection as well so i don't know if these results are within the context of that but they kinda scare me. Does anyone have an opinion on these abnormal results and if I should follow up on anything other than the thyroid right now? I don't even know what they mean...

WBC 20.4 (range 4.0 - 10.0)
MCV 80.6 (82 - 98)
RDW 15.8 (11.5 - 14.5)
MPV 7.1 (7.4-10.4)
Neutrophiles 18.0 (1.8 - 7.5)
ALT (whatever that is) 46 (10 - 40)
TSH 50.5 (0.27 - 4.20)
T4 4 (10-28)
Hypersegmented Neutrophils 17.75 (1.8 - 7.5)

also (I don't know why twice)

Hypersegmented Neutrophils .87 (.45-.70)
Lymphocytes .10 (.20 - .42)

and of course this very scary thing:

CRP 64.50 (0.0 - 10.0)

I got called in last year for my super high crp because my doctor thought I was having a heart attack or something but heart seems fine...

Thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> I'm still here after thinking I was a dead woman. My nails were lifting, my hair faling out. Thought I was having a "thyroid storm" after synthroid dosage of .4 mg. I contacted and saw the doctor who is running more tests. I think I've stabilized now (still on .4 mg) and am awaiting the next test results. I got a copy of the test results from the time. At that time I had an infection as well so i don't know if these results are within the context of that but they kinda scare me. Does anyone have an opinion on these abnormal results and if I should follow up on anything other than the thyroid right now? I don't even know what they mean...
> 
> WBC 20.4 (range 4.0 - 10.0)
> MCV 80.6 (82 - 98)
> ...


You might want to read this about the CRP as you know your body best and I wonder if you have been tested for arthritis and/or Lupus antibodies?

Since you had an infection, I would suspect neutrophils to be high as a result but your doc should re-test that.

We all know your TSH is horribly high. Has your doc done any antibody tests or given you an order for an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

You can look up anything else you would like on that link I provided.










I hate to hear that you have been so ill.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Andros! Bless you. You are a rock for us! Really!

I have been tested up the yingyang for athritic conditions. My ANA is fine. Rheumatoid factor negative. Nothing concrete but the rheumatologist started me on methotrexate which I've decided against because of the horror of fatigue with that and the fact that it scares me messing about with the immune system. I have fibromyalgia but no joint pain to speak of... now... At the time of the tests I had a hell of alot of joint pain. A minor twist of the wrist picking up a cup of coffee and I ended up on a morphine derivative because NOTHING could touch that pain. That was a wild ride. But once I had the synthroid upped, it went away. Go figure...

My mother had lupus. So I'm always vigilant. (how do you spell vigilent?)

No. No thyroid scans. That would be asking too much (sarcasm aside). I can't even get an endocrinologist here with this stupid healthcare system.

I see she is testing hemoglobin and FSC whatever that is as well as the thyroid so that's what I'm awaiting...

I just got a little freaked over the "leukemia" kinda looking results. Just probably a result of the infection. Nothing worse than looking up stuff when you don't know what you're looking at! lol...

My CRP is partly due to obesity I'm sure but there's something "inflammatory" going on. They just don't know what it is...

Many thank yous Andros. I was in quite a panic the last time so your words were precious to me. I "am" feeling better though, despite being on .4 mg of synthroid. I've lost 10 pounds without trying (how nice!) and the joint pain, like i said, i gone. Just a little tired still and the fibromyalgia is still with me. I guess I'm used to it by now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> Hi Andros! Bless you. You are a rock for us! Really!
> 
> I have been tested up the yingyang for athritic conditions. My ANA is fine. Rheumatoid factor negative. Nothing concrete but the rheumatologist started me on methotrexate which I've decided against because of the horror of fatigue with that and the fact that it scares me messing about with the immune system. I have fibromyalgia but no joint pain to speak of... now... At the time of the tests I had a hell of alot of joint pain. A minor twist of the wrist picking up a cup of coffee and I ended up on a morphine derivative because NOTHING could touch that pain. That was a wild ride. But once I had the synthroid upped, it went away. Go figure...
> 
> ...


What do you mean ANA is fine? You should not have any ANA. Also, test for Lupus is Anti-dsDNA and a few other complimentary tests such as C3 and C4 which you can look up on that link.

As to the fibromyalgia if that is what it is; are you gluten-free, artificial sweetner-free and MSG and other chemicals-free? Because these things can and do exacerbate fibro, arthritis, lupus and a whole bunch of stuff.

I do not consume any of the above.

And have not for many many years.

You know I care very much for and about you. I wish for you to return to good health and ASAP.

I am saddened that you have been so unwell.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, had I joined the forum earlier than this I would have known to do the gluten free, chemical free, msg free thing. So I will do that. I'm bad for gluten but have little or no chemicals or sugar in my diet at all so it must be the gluten... sigh...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I second the retesting of CBC panel to see what the status of the infection is.

The ALT is one of several liver function tests. If the other liver function tests were normal, it's probably not worth worrying about. Sometimes the ALT [SGPT] "heralds" the first sign of trouble with the liver..... So if they retest it, assuming the infection has gone away, then you'll probably see a normal value. In VERY high levels, the ALT can be indicative of a number of problems, such as acute viral hepatitis, biliary tract obstruction, cirrhosis, liver abscess, .....certain drugs. But then again, typically in cases of these problems other liver function tests are also abnormal [which I presume is not the case for you].

The CRP is high and that in itself would make you feel pretty crappy. Are you taking HRT drugs? That can influence results. Here are some things a high CRP may indicate:
HEART DISEASE
INFLAMMATION
DIABETES MELLITUS
INFLAMMATION FROM PERIODONTAL DISEASE"

Infections can and do raise the CRP.

What did they give you to fight the infection?


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Andros said:


> What do you mean ANA is fine? You should not have any ANA. Also, test for Lupus is Anti-dsDNA and a few other complimentary tests such as C3 and C4 which you can look up on that link.
> 
> As to the fibromyalgia if that is what it is; are you gluten-free, artificial sweetner-free and MSG and other chemicals-free? Because these things can and do exacerbate fibro, arthritis, lupus and a whole bunch of stuff.
> 
> ...


When I said the ANA was fine, I meant it showed no problems. I had all those anti-D anti-Sm anti thingies. Fine. C3 and C4 as well. Fine. Mind you, this was several years ago when I was "fibromyalgia" diagnosed. Maybe they should be run again?


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> I second the retesting of CBC panel to see what the status of the infection is.
> 
> The ALT is one of several liver function tests. If the other liver function tests were normal, it's probably not worth worrying about. Sometimes the ALT [SGPT] "heralds" the first sign of trouble with the liver..... So if they retest it, assuming the infection has gone away, then you'll probably see a normal value. In VERY high levels, the ALT can be indicative of a number of problems, such as acute viral hepatitis, biliary tract obstruction, cirrhosis, liver abscess, .....certain drugs. But then again, typically in cases of these problems other liver function tests are also abnormal [which I presume is not the case for you].
> 
> ...


Well today I do actually feel crappy. Yesterday was better. I was on a cocktail of antibiotics for the infection. I guess the other liver tests must have been normal so I'm not going to worry about the ALT. I only typed in the ones that showed abnormalities. She's doing the blood count again I think and the thyroid of course. I had this low low testosterone level. She said they don't normally treat that. Is that right? I don't have heart disease, diabetes or periodontal disease so I'm left with just inflammation. For no reason. Really. How can that be? I'm just worrying about my nails. I do think they're getting worse... i.e. lifting from the bed. How weird is that? I'm pretty darn tired and sore and achy and miserable today so I'm off for a nap. I guess I get the test results in about 10 days. We shall see... Not dead yet...


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You might want to see a doctor re onycholysis [nail lifting]. A dermatologist who really specializes in connective tissue diseases as opposed to facelifts would be a good bet. Sometimes onycholysis is a prelude to other autoimmune diseases.

HOwever, if your joints and muscles are really achey and/or painful, see a rheumatologist.

The infection could have been the source of inflammation.....or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> Well, had I joined the forum earlier than this I would have known to do the gluten free, chemical free, msg free thing. So I will do that. I'm bad for gluten but have little or no chemicals or sugar in my diet at all so it must be the gluten... sigh...


It could be for "if" you are gluten intolerant, THAT alone will trigger massive inflammation in your body by triggering other antibodies.

I do not miss any of the items I mentioned and the reason why is I feel great. Not worth the trade-off; no way.

Take the challenge and go gluten-free for about 30 days or more. Read your labels. They put gluten in yogurt and "everything" and they use suspicious names for it as well.

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/glutenfree-knowhow-what-are-other-names-for-wheat.html

http://gluten.lovetoknow.com/Other_Names_for_Gluten


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Test Results back. Don't have a copy. Tried to memorize. No receptionist to take the photocopy today.

SEVERELY "HYPER" thyroid as you suspected Andros. My dose was way way too high. My TSh was 0,02. My T4 was 51.

She immediately checked my heart, which oddly enough is fine. She asked me if I was palpitating or trembling. No... just hair falling out and nails coming off... fevers... minor little things...

I'm back down from 0.4 to 0.25. Testing again in a month.

I'm a little worried about this doctor. You don't give doses that high to anybody surely... It even says the maximum dose I think is 0.3 in the drug info thing. And WHY didn't the pharmacist question this? I don't get it!

Sometimes I really worry that we have to be on top of the doctors. I had to ask the doctor to go and get the new results. She was looking at old ones. I'm not being kind of course. I know they are all overworked and stressed.

GAWD!!!

Thank you Andros and CALYnne... I'm ever grateful.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww, Adelaide,

I think it does us all a lot of good to remember that 50% of doctors graduated at the lower half of their class.

Way, way, way too high a dose.

One thing I learned a long time ago is to shout loud and have hissy fits when all is not well. YOU are your own best advocate.

Also, next time take a photo of each page of the lab tests with your cell phone. You can magnify and crop the results when you get home.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Adelaide said:


> Test Results back. Don't have a copy. Tried to memorize. No receptionist to take the photocopy today.
> 
> SEVERELY "HYPER" thyroid as you suspected Andros. My dose was way way too high. My TSh was 0,02. My T4 was 51.
> 
> ...


What med are you talking about; I got lost on the turn here.


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry Andros. I wasn't very clear on that was I? lol

I was on .2 mg and had a TSH that went from 9 to 50

She put me on .25 mg and two weeks later phoned in a panic because of the TSH and made the dose .4 mg (.2 x two)

One month later I'm seriously hyper so she has dropped it to .25 again. The pharmacist said I'll be back in a month because she dropped it so rapidly.

CALynne, I forgot to say that indeed I did need antibiotics. That's a great idea about the cell phone. If only I could think of these things. I'll get a copy next week.

I wondered if maybe you guys could tell me what tests to take when she calls me then? I know she's not checking anything but the TSH and T4. I was correcting her so many times i felt awkward trying to ALSO tell her what tests to take this time around. It was just an awful experience. I wanted to suggest the T3 and the Ft3 and FT4... but I didn't... I don't know. I'm a wimp. But she was obviously uncomfortable and I just felt bad for her. I don't know... I'm a freakin' wimp.

So I figure next phone call I'll ask for the right tests.

sigh...

I guess the only bonus was I lost 20 lbs... in very short order... my heart was probably not very happy about that...

If only there was an endocrinologist in this bloody part of the world!!! This is all too scary.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

What thyroid med were you on?

Where are you that there are so few endos?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I wanted to suggest the T3 and the Ft3 and FT4... but I didn't... I don't know. I'm a wimp. But she was obviously uncomfortable and I just felt bad for her. I don't know... I'm a freakin' wimp.


 I'm going to lecture you here like my mom would do me! :tongue0015: You are not a wimp! This is your health and your life and your well being and if you have to tell your doctor what tests you want run in order to see what's going on with your body, you do it. She's not an endo so she's probably not up on what tests to look at (and I think that's pretty obvious from the ridiculous way she screwed up in the beginning) and you've done a lot of research here and know what tests an endo would look at to diagnose things (TSH, FT3 and FT4, plus any antibody levels), so you're almost more informed on thyroid things at this point than she is. Don't be too concerned about her feelings and how uncomfortable she is (and she should be with the mistakes she's made!), be concerned about what you need in order to feel better.

I'll step off my soapbox now and wish you luck!


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> What thyroid med were you on?
> 
> Where are you that there are so few endos?


I was on Synthroid. I'm in Quebec. It's impossible. The endos are booked from here until doomsday and aren't taking new patients even in Montreal or Quebec City and Ontario will not take Quebec patients...


----------



## Adelaide (Jul 19, 2012)

jenny v said:


> I'm going to lecture you here like my mom would do me! :tongue0015: You are not a wimp! This is your health and your life and your well being and if you have to tell your doctor what tests you want run in order to see what's going on with your body, you do it. She's not an endo so she's probably not up on what tests to look at (and I think that's pretty obvious from the ridiculous way she screwed up in the beginning) and you've done a lot of research here and know what tests an endo would look at to diagnose things (TSH, FT3 and FT4, plus any antibody levels), so you're almost more informed on thyroid things at this point than she is. Don't be too concerned about her feelings and how uncomfortable she is (and she should be with the mistakes she's made!), be concerned about what you need in order to feel better.
> 
> I'll step off my soapbox now and wish you luck!


Yes ma'am!  I needed a lecture. I really did. What the hell is the matter with me for heavenssakes!!! It is "MY" health... God. I'm being silly.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I meant that lecture with all love and respect! Sometimes the thyroid problems can overwhelm us mentally and physically and we need a good kick in the pants to get back on track. :winking0001:

It stinks that you have to be your own advocate (and I had to do that with past doctors, too), but hopefully you can work with her and get your health back.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One of the pervasive problems in this world is that many people think doctors walk on high.

The Reality: *You need to be your own advocate.*
Adelaide, now that I know you're in Canada, I understand about the problem seeing endo's. [Folks in the US: this is what will happen under obamacare.] I understand that some people in Canada are coming into the US and paying cash for medical consults.


----------

